# Bulk chocolates in Ontario



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I want to know what other available brands of chocolates that are available in Ontario excluding companies in ontario who does online stores. Also if you can provide the price for each one to do value comparsion and possible ranking them in taste/quality or pick which brand(s) you like the best

So far I know the available brands in Ontario.

Valrhona - 70% guanaja $74/3kg, 55% equatoriale $59/3kg, 40% jivara $67/3kg and 35% ivoire 75/3kg
Callebaut (callets) - bittersweet $122/10kg, semi sweet $117/10kg, milk $125/10kg, white $118/10kg
Lindt
Guittard
Cacao Barry

Currently I use valrhona and callebaut. I'm not a fan of Lindt and Guittard and I haven't tried cacao Barry ... I want to see if i can find a better affordable chocolate over valrhona because I like the milk and white chocolate over other brands so far but it pricey


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Are we talking bulk couverture coins/pellets in 10 kg packing here?

Price is always set according to volume.

I get bulk Lindt couverture directly from Toronto, but I'm paying a higher price then the guy who buys twice as much as me from the same company.

Remember this:  Callebaut has a huuuuuuge factory in St. Hyacinth, about an hour's drive from Montreal


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Just best value chocolate you can find in any size because the prices I found for callebaut, they were the same/similar price rate for block chocolates which I was a bit surprised. but valrhona, i could not find blocks, just pebble/coins in 3kg bags


----------

